# Maroon Colored Stones or studs?



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get Maroon rhinestuds or stones. Sometimes called siam-ruby.
shineart only has siam and the ruby only comes in pellosa, which is too expensive for what I'm wanting.

Thanks


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Try slick art online, she has them, calls them cardinal.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Try slick art online, she has them, calls them cardinal.


Are you looking for this color?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, that's the color


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

I just got some from therhinestoneworld.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Make a search with this image in the images poration of Google, you'll got the place where you can get online this product.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

@printyguy, what image are you referring to?


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | RhinestoneWorld.com


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

The only actual maroon stones that I have seen are Swarovski.. the closest you are going to get in Korean are Ruby.. Unless someone else has found where to get them, I have look off and on for several years for the maroon..


----------

